# Feed back on wesite,logo, request to bid



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

I have had a website for a couple years and thought that it was time for an overhaul. My designer added a photo gallery, new logo, request to bid form, and liks to bbb and more. As I'm always looking at other painting companies sites, i would love to hear what my peers have to say about my own. I still have time to tweak it if there is a consensus that something is out of place. Thanks Bill www.admirablepainting.com


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks good to me Bill!


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice site looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

there is a problem cant yoiu find it


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks real good to me, needs more pictures in the photo gallery.


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

awesome. site man. clean, airy, gets the point across.

question: did you hire out for the SEO or did you or your webmaster do it for you?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I think it looks great! I really like the layout on the services page. Pics and short description is perfect. Even the attention to detail on composing the image. Big :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

admirableptg said:


> there is a problem cant yoiu find it


Would it be a spelling error?:whistling2:


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

*nope*

they took care of the error link just want more pics of our work overall pleased though how much is this site worth?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

admirableptg said:


> they took care of the error link just want more pics of our work overall pleased though how much is this site worth?


I would imagine a little more then average due to the many pages you have. I never priced web sites designers so not sure on the dollar amount.

I agree with everyone else - nice looking site

Pat


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

*wow*

got 30 pages only paid for 15 as he was slow with work. how much should I pay him as its my boy?


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

I like the site looks really good. You may want to add more content over time.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Also some of your page titles are to long. They should be kept under 64 charaters.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Content is a little light but otherwise very nice job.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I like it alot. Site looks great!


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I like your logo and use of color.


----------



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

Site and logo look nice. Here are a few specific tips:

1. The "get estimate" and "free consultation" buttons on the homepage are waaaaay at the bottom of the page. Those are the most important buttons on the site! why bury them at the bottom? Those buttons should be "above the fold" (which is industry jargon for they should be where you don't have to scroll at all to see them in a standard browser resolution, which is 1024 x 768. Your designer should be able to decipher what that means)

2. On your form, you wanna create as little "friction" as possible. Friction qualifies as anything that will cause a user to not want to fill it out. One of the most common kinds of friction are form questions themselves. People don't like filling out forms, so in general the more questions you ask, the less people fill it out.

I always look to get rid of questions when possible and the #1 best questions to kill on any form is "How did you hear about us?" You are asking the user to tell you something you should already know yourself. What i mean by that is that you can track how the visitor gets to your site and who fills out forms (Use Google Analytics, it's FREE!). So you should be able to track how they found you and what keyword they searched to find you. That will allow you to get rid of the question.

Also, do you REALLY need to ask the company name and TWO types of additional details questions? or is that information you can get later once you contact them? I would guess that most likely could kill some of those questions as well.

Also, just a side question, do you really want to get into the game of "online estimates." That's just setting the expectation that you will not need to see the job to estimate it (basically the same as the people who call for "over the phone estimates"). Maybe you want to change the wording from "online estimate" to "Online estimate request" OR if you really do wanna get into the whole online estimates thing, just make sure that you say they are very rough and exact estimates can only be given after seeing a job.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

admirableptg said:


> got 30 pages only paid for 15 as he was slow with work. how much should I pay him as its my boy?



You brought him into this world, he should be paying you.:whistling2:


----------

